# 1995 GT Timberline



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been looking for a "Camping Bike" and I got a call from a frequent customer today that though he had just the thing! He said he picked it up from some ladys garage sale. It fit me perfectly so I handed him 80 big ones and took it home. I cannot believe the condition of this thing. Everything functions PERFECT. :thumbsup:
































































Let me know what you think!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Wonderfull find......now, if I can just get my hands on a Ritchey Comp Shock.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ADDam said:


> I've been looking for a "Camping Bike" and I got a call from a frequent customer today that though he had just the thing! He said he picked it up from some ladys garage sale. It fit me perfectly so I handed him 80 big ones and took it home. I cannot believe the condition of this thing. Everything functions PERFECT. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I think its great for the $80 you spent on it and will probably fill camp bike duty. Beyond that...as a mountain bike. Eh.

Everything is perfect except the side walls of those tires!


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I think, derailleur cables would cross in front of the head tube, then once again cross underneath downtube. That way you don't rub off paint from the head tube. At least that's how I set up all my GTs.

Beautiful pictures your camera takes.

Completely off the topic but I love my charge spoon too. I just ordered my second set (brown this time) from Tree Fort. Good folks there:thumbsup:

Edit - ohh I see you are with them. I saw the bike frame first...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^aye charge spoon, fab seat, biut have know idea how we got onto that!

*oh I see it there hiding in a pic, I have white


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

hatake said:


> I think, derailleur cables would cross in front of the head tube, then once again cross underneath downtube. That way you don't rub off paint from the head tube. At least that's how I set up all my GTs.
> 
> Beautiful pictures your camera takes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments!

I actually have the Knife. To this point it's my favorite saddle that I have ran (out of multiple WTB's, Selle Italia's and a Fizik).












Rumpfy said:


> I think its great for the $80 you spent on it and will probably fill camp bike duty. Beyond that...as a mountain bike. Eh.
> 
> Everything is perfect except the side walls of those tires!


Camp Duty is all I'm asking from it. I put some new(er) tires on it this evening and some nicer pedals, it's a very fun bike to cruise around on.

I didn't really feel too comfortable leaving my Giant Trance X0 on an unoccupied campsite, this will be a little bit easier on the nerves.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice paint on those TLs, and that GT bar/bar-end combo is a cool part.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Those saddles are nice for the money.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*So stop spending big money on bikes and.......*

get the flippin addition finished.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Everything is perfect except the side walls of those tires!


I don't know...my tires are older than that bike!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> Those saddles are nice for the money.....
> 
> View attachment 554944


I knew there was a reason I liked vintage.

That isn't a saddle, I think those are called maxipads....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Do yourself a preemptive favor, fumigate the shifter pods with TriFlow and work them for a little bit. They are notorious for getting all jammed up and non functional due to the assembly grease drying up and getting all sticky. rft:

Good score for a goferbeer bike! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SHADES said:


> I don't know...my tires are older than that bike!


You fcukin' psycho!  

They do cut loose from time to time.


----------



## j-jock (Jul 31, 2010)

A week ago, I was given a GT Timberline frame and I have made a roller out of it. My intent is to use it to ride 300 miles along an abandoned railway line this fall. I know the vintage bikes can't begin to compare with the new stuff, but I can have a lot of fun for very little invested. Great find.
Bob


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

nice! there's one just like that in my livingroom right now. only it's blue, has a softride stem and syncros seatpost.


----------



## Iron Clad Lou (Aug 11, 2010)

I just picked up my old 95 that I sold to a friend over 7 years ago!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Iron Clad Lou said:


> I just picked up my old 95 that I sold to a friend over 7 years ago!


Is that tape on the stem really protecting your balls?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

IC Lou...you may have bought that Timberline in 1995 but it's actually a 1994 model. There was no Timberline FS in 95 just 94.


----------



## Iron Clad Lou (Aug 11, 2010)

heh, not really protecting my balls...the cap that goes over that is gone, so the tape is just keeping it covered. GM, thanks for the info.


----------



## zwordz (Jan 7, 2009)

very nice GT Timberline, I just bought 2 of them... Im trying to figure out the years, but I believe one may be the same exact year as yours. I want to make them into tourers... let's see how my project goes.


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

That was my first real mountain bike back in the day! One suggestion--if those alivio cranks are the originals (they look like they are) I believe they were recalled. Mine were, anyway. It's worth it to check.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i too like the color of the frame.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked vintage.
> 
> That isn't a saddle, I think those are called maxipads....


What, you a fan of those bulky Depend's?


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just picked up this same identical 1995 Gt Timberline on craigslist for 55 bucks. The guy said he just rode it on rail trails and has all the original parts!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it just fine, but then again I used to sell those for a living.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just found this thread... wanted to join the club as a fellow '95 Timberline FS owner in green! My wife bought it from a shop off the original owner back in 99. Still is kicking strong today


----------



## TallRiderVA (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 1988 GT Timberline (gray and white crackle paint job) I purchased new back then and I use to ride it like crazy. I have been holding onto it over the years and hope to use it for something at some point.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

my wife just picked up the same '95 in evergreen off of craigslist for $50


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Was looking for info on my old GT Timberline and found this thread and then joined the forum lol  Here's my old Timberline, looks just like the op's.


----------



## Moto Bob (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi guys, I was wondering if one of you could tell me what the seatpost size is for this bike.??? I have a 94 or 95 GT Timberline. Bought it new, but fixing it up after sitting for 20 years. I lost the seat and post, so need to replace them. I searched online and can't find a correct answer for size. Some are saying 26.4mm to 26.8mm. I measured my tube and it's exactly 26.8mm. So for sure a 26.4 is way small. If I get a 26.8 post, would that be to tight to slide in easy? Bike is ready to ride, and want to order a post ASAP. But really need an answer before I order online. Could some of you please measure or look at your seatpost and let me know what size I need? 

Thank You..!! I Really appreciate it.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My 84 takes a 26.6mm.


----------



## Moto Bob (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks, but can't take a chance with that being 10 or 11 years older. Really like to hear from someone with close to or years 94 or 95. Thank you for replying though. The first year the Timberline was made was 93.


----------



## Moto Bob (Jul 30, 2017)

I went to ride the bike today just a little without the seat just to try it. Looks like I need crank bearings too. Any help with that, I'd appreciate. Are they a standard size? I have the same as the OP posted in his pics, Alivio. I never changed bycycle crank bearings nor have had that appart. But I'm fully capable once I see how its done (thinking YouTube videos), I am a motorcycle mechanic. Where and what do I look for..?

Again, Thank You
Bob


----------



## Moto Bob (Jul 30, 2017)

So, after looking at my bike, went to remove the cranks and not being able to, I found out after reshearching this, that I need a crank puller CCP-22, and BBT-32 Bottom bracket tool. Thing is, can I replace the bottom bracket without having to also replace the crank set and chain rings.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^yes you jsut need a replacement BB.

Pretty sure the post from GM1230126 is a typo and he meant 94 (he probably has one from every year they made them, and every other GT)


----------

